# If you are sick, don't get a sick-note from the doctor



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

This article makes lots of sense!!!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...or-sick-notes-oma-head-urges/article16242575/

*Stop asking employees for sick notes, OMA head urges *



> Scott Wooder implores those with the flu to stay home - and their employers not to ask them for sick notes that require a visit to a doctor's office, where germs can spread
> 
> If your boss makes you go to the doctor for a sick note - when you would be better off in bed - you may want to bring this physician-approved recommendation to work: Sick notes just make everyone more sick.
> 
> ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the way the one person in the article equates the doctor with a truant officer (when employers require sick notes). I've always thought sick notes are ridiculous. Sick people need to be at home getting better, not out and about spreading germs. And having to spend money on a co-pay (and have the insurance co. pay the balance) just to go in for a note - frankly, that's stupid. And a waste of everyone's time.

I understand why companies require them. But employers should keep their trust issues out of the doctors' offices.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Our sick days and vacations days got dumped into a time off bucket. Management doesn't care if your sick (no Doctor note needed) or on vacation, time missed comes out of the bucket.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My office requires a doctors note in order to come back to work if you miss 3 or more days. So, after three days of resting up and getting over whatever it is, you then feel better but can't come back without wasting another day to go see the doctor... Now with many more people with health insurance just how many more days are you going to have to miss while waiting for your appointment for the doctor to tell you you're not sick anymore????


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

OK, so am I the only one that finds it odd that you might actually encounter.... sick people in the Dr's office ... how outrageous :? The article hit me as just odd complaining that sick people might actually be in the Dr office. I always find it odd when I see people that aren't sick at the Dr. It's early maybe I just need more coffee


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

There are all sorts of reasons why someone would be at a doctor's office besides having a communicable illness. 

If I'm in the doctor's office for a yearly renewal of my asthma meds (not an unusual reason for someone to be at the doctor's office, and not communicable) and someone comes in with a bad cold or flu, now I catch it. In turn, I bring it home to my family. And not just my immediate family - I'm also taking care of my aging parents. My husband will pass it on at work (because he's got too much going on to miss work), my son will pass it on at his work (because he's young and invincible and needs the hours). My parents will pass it on to other care providers. And on it goes.

That's a lot of people getting sick because someone had to go into the doctor's office to get a note (not treatment, a note). And that doesn't even cover the other people in the doctors' office who were also exposed and in turn also pass it on to family and coworkers.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

there are a few things I always thought were "off" about this. 
1. Sick people are at the doctors office. If you are already down with something what a better place to get exposed to something worse than you already have since your immune system is down this makes you more at risk!
2. If your work place gives you 'x' amount of sick days, why question when they are used?
3. This makes an already burdened health system carry an additional burden! This is both for the US and our friends to the north.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I had mixed feelings about this one. Not that long ago a pediatricians office told me outright that they do not see sick people. If one of their patients is sick they need to see a GP. Regular office hours only for chronic conditions only.

And then there is the $50 charge for paperwork other than billing the payer for the service rendered and the prescription not covered by publicly funded health. This charge also applies to transferring a file from a Dr. who has not got openings to actually see you when you are sick to a Dr. who can see you when you are sick.

And finally publicly funded health care here is now contracting out centralized province wide laundry service so the last time I was in the nearest mega hospital the person I had agreed to take there was admitted three times by three sets of clerical staff in three separate administrative units and used three sets of bedding in three separate beds, was examined by three separate Dr's and finally got the MRI the originally referring MD (not in the hospital) said she needed.

We also had to go out of the building to get food and beverage although the patient had been there 7-8 hours from time of admission with no medical reason to be fasting. And under publicly funded health care there are no legal options and we all get to pay for this mess through our taxes. The administrative overload is horrendous.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

boomer said:


> I had mixed feelings about this one. Not that long ago a pediatricians office told me outright that they do not see sick people. If one of their patients is sick they need to see a GP. Regular office hours only for chronic conditions only.


Interesting. The pediatricians who have seen my kids have all had two waiting areas, one for well child visits and one for sick visits. Keeps them from playing with the same books and toys while we wait.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

boomer said:


> I had mixed feelings about this one. Not that long ago a pediatricians office told me outright that they do not see sick people. If one of their patients is sick they need to see a GP. Regular office hours only for chronic conditions only.
> 
> And then there is the $50 charge for paperwork other than billing the payer for the service rendered and the prescription not covered by publicly funded health. This charge also applies to transferring a file from a Dr. who has not got openings to actually see you when you are sick to a Dr. who can see you when you are sick.
> 
> ...


You comment about province - if you are in Canada, may I ask which province you are in? It might have been a while since I was last at a doctor here in Alberta, but, I have never needed to leave cash behind for any visit ...


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Sask. The cash is for 3rd party paperwork (employer, EI, WC, Insurance, etc.)


----------



## lpnew1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Makes great sense, however my company requires a note if you are out sick more than one day. It encourages people to come to work sick and infecting others. Not a good policy but they didn't ask me for my opinion.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

boomer said:


> Sask. The cash is for 3rd party paperwork (employer, EI, WC, Insurance, etc.)


Ahh ... that kind of makes sense. I know that if someone here needs a medical-report for Class1 driving, they need to pay for it out of their pocket and there are some other little things that also need to be covered out-of-pocket, but, those are not normal health-care related, but, requirements of a person's profession.


----------

